# yellowtropin



## Yaya (Sep 25, 2013)

Anyone ever here of these?


----------



## katelly (Sep 25, 2013)

yellow tops i heard, not yellowtropin as far as I know no such thing that I know of. And I am in the hgh business


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 25, 2013)

Yellow tops I have heard of. 

Never yellowtropin. 

You sure you don't mean yayatropin?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 25, 2013)

Yellowtropin is a new breed of fish species found near lettuce fields


----------



## Rumpy (Sep 25, 2013)

Flyingdragon said:


> Yellowtropin is a new breed of fish species found near lettuce fields



I've heard of those.  Kinda like tilapia, but more yellow.


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 3, 2013)

I had a bad experience with yellow tops so I'd stay away from anything like that in general. Run Rips, Hyges, or Pharm. Bottom line. Piss on the rest brother.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 3, 2013)

Don't forget Seros my friend....I guess those are Pharm though.



SHRUGS said:


> I had a bad experience with yellow tops so I'd stay away from anything like that in general. Run Rips, Hyges, or Pharm. Bottom line. Piss on the rest brother.
> !SHRUGS!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 3, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> I had a bad experience with yellow tops so I'd stay away from anything like that in general. Run Rips, Hyges, or Pharm. Bottom line. Piss on the rest brother.
> !SHRUGS!



Agree with Shrugs here. Too much bunk GH out there to go off the beaten path.


----------



## JB3 (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah, just "Good Copies" as the Chinese say. Flushing money down the toilet.
Stick to Vitex hgh its been tested to be overdosed at 4.2mg hgh per vial instead of usual 3.33mg.
Had my bloodwork done, it increased thru the roof to 23.4ng/ml
alpha-pharma-meds.com g2g
Pay a little more, get your feet and hands swelling thru the night!


----------

